# my pitties :)



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

you saw my gurl roxy, anyone want to see Bear an cali? LOL here they are my other special babies of course i need new updated pics of my beagle so i may get that up tonight 

bear 2yrs old weighting in at 64lbs and 24 an half inches tall from the withers 













































cali my sweet gurl lol she has 2 sides to her sweet angle an bully


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Beautiful dogs! They're in great shape!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you, bear still needs work cali i think looks great the way she is. she loves to work an has high drive


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Love them! Cali in particular looks awesome. I love seeing a built dog :smile:


----------



## committed2excellence (May 2, 2011)

Really nice looking


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you everyone, ya bear needs lots of work cali on the other hand well shes perfect in shape lol she loves to work what can i say


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what a lover.


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

lol thanks, i love them they love me back dogs are the best


----------

